# honda crv rack



## gregm (Mar 8, 2004)

is there a rack that fits the honda crv and can carry 2 bikes? the spare tire, mounted on the outside, gets in the way of conventional racks.
thanks.


----------



## notenoughtime (Sep 7, 2004)

*Thule...*

I believe the Thule Spare-Me Tire rack works. Kinda pricey though. Take a look at thule.com and click on the "fit my car" link. Good luck.


----------



## Ohio Mike (Mar 7, 2004)

*Yes, thereis...*



gregm said:


> is there a rack that fits the honda crv and can carry 2 bikes? the spare tire, mounted on the outside, gets in the way of conventional racks.
> thanks.


This past year, I outfitted my wife's 2002 CRV with both a roof rack and a spare tire rack. Both systems are from Yakima, although Thule makes something similar.

The roof rack was rock solid on a trip from Ohio to Moab/Sedona, but it killed my gas milage (18-20 mpg) with 2 bikes on top. The system bolts directly into screw holes beneath the rails that are under the little black plastic covers. You need the Landing Pads that are designed specifically for the CRV, a set of four control towers, 48" bars, and whatever bike mount you want to use. Not a cheap solution, but effective.

We wanted to carry 4 bikes, but we didn't want to put them all on the roof, so we also got a Yakima spare tire rack (Spare-Roc...I think). I don't think Yakima makes them anymore, but you can still find them online lots of places. It bolts to a steel plate that mounts behind the spare tire. Very solid...I put my wifes $4000 Ellsworth on it.

We're very happy with both systems. I prefer the roof rack with Yakima viper mounts. 
Check out Yakima's web site for specific part numbers. 
Good Luck!

-MIke


----------



## MidAtlanticXCer (May 21, 2004)

*Hitch mounted rack*

We got a hitch mount put on at a U-Haul for something like $40 and got a hitch mounted rack.


----------



## tegski (Aug 19, 2004)

*Bike Rack for CRV*



gregm said:


> is there a rack that fits the honda crv and can carry 2 bikes? the spare tire, mounted on the outside, gets in the way of conventional racks.
> thanks.


We have a 2003 CRV (Australian model) and I was looking to buy a rack too - I mentioned the same problem to the LBS when we bought my wife a bike and the shop owner had a rack that he sold us 2nd hand. It works really well and takes all of 10 secs to secure each bike! I found a link for you at performance...good hunting for a bargain!

http://www.performancebike.com/shop/profile.cfm?SKU=19019&subcategory_ID=4411


----------



## Lucky (Jan 12, 2004)

gregm said:


> is there a rack that fits the honda crv and can carry 2 bikes? the spare tire, mounted on the outside, gets in the way of conventional racks.
> thanks.


I found Yakima's Bighhorn rack interfered with the spare on my '02 CRV, but Thule's HitchingPost did not. So, that's what I've got.

Kathy


----------



## alf333 (May 24, 2004)

tegski said:


> We have a 2003 CRV (Australian model) and I was looking to buy a rack too - I mentioned the same problem to the LBS when we bought my wife a bike and the shop owner had a rack that he sold us 2nd hand. It works really well and takes all of 10 secs to secure each bike! I found a link for you at performance...good hunting for a bargain!
> 
> http://www.performancebike.com/shop/profile.cfm?SKU=19019&subcategory_ID=4411


How is the ground clearance for the cr-v with the cycle-on rack? Does the rack slant down because it's so heavy?

I'm considering the same rack for my cr-v.


----------



## tegski (Aug 19, 2004)

*CRV Saris Rack*



alf333 said:


> How is the ground clearance for the cr-v with the cycle-on rack? Does the rack slant down because it's so heavy?
> 
> I'm considering the same rack for my cr-v.


My rack actually is higher than the hitching post part of the car underneath. The clearance has not been a problem. The rear door opens over the rack (just) with the rack mounted so that will give you an idea of the fixed height. The rack is really solid and does not move with the bikes on it although you can see a bit of bounce as you drive along.
Proviso - my rack is a couple of years old, so the new racks may be different!


----------



## Moo Shoo Pork (Jan 17, 2004)

*Sportworks Transport is the BEST*

I have 2004 CR-V and I bought the Sportworks Transport. I have several bikes (HT, FS, Roadie, wife's HT) and the Transport works great!. When I am at the trailhead I have my bikes unloaded/loaded faster than the "top tube" kind of hitch racks. It literally takes seconds to load or unload the bikes. And, it is built rock solid. It secures the to the MTB tires verus the top tubes. Check out the pick from their web page. Spend a little extra cash and get this one. If you take your ride on your CR-V more than once a week, you will be glad you took the leap.


----------



## Blaster1200 (Feb 20, 2004)

It's not quite a CR-V, but it is a CRX. Maybe you could copy his design. It seems to hold a fair amount of weight. It must be a pain to load!


----------



## -dude- (Feb 10, 2004)

*My Crv All Thule*

Roof Rack And Trunk Rack


----------

